# OT > Offtopic >  Lennokkaita postijuttuja Kalevassa

## Jouni Seilonen

Kaleva kirjoittaa täällä nykyajan postilentäjistä Oulu - Rovaniemi -reitillä. Toimittaja on pohjustanut juttukeikkaa katsomalla H.Hawksin elokuvia ja A. de Saint-Exupéryn romaaneja. Sunnuntai-liitteessä on juttua pitemmästi. Lentäjä Mikkola kertoo, että "Jotain pioneerihenkeä oli Afrikassa, jossa lennonjohtojärjestelmä on vähän vanhanaikainen. Siellä on melkein sama, onko radiota vai ei, kun välillä ei saa yhteyttä mihinkään. Ja toisinaan lennonjohto voi kysyä oikeaa korkeusmittariasetusta kertoakseen sen seuraavalle." Lentäjä Virtanen puolestaan on lentänyt mäntämoottorikoneella, jonka toinen moottori sammui kesken lennon (semmoiset lentävät yhdelläkin moottorilla).

Sunnuntai-liitteessä on toinenkin juttu otsikolla _Erakkona Hailuodon yllä_. Oulusta, pääasiassa Oritkarin kentältä, Hailuotoon suuntautui yksinlentoja radiottomalla koneella 1948 alkaen painottuen kevään ja syksyn kelirikkoaikaan, jolloin Hailuodon ruokahuolto oli ilmasillan varassa. Lentäjä Sallanko kertoo, että paluumatkalla koneeseen lastattiin usein kermatonkkia ja se johti paitsi selän nyrjäyttämiseen, myös ainoaan onnettomuuteen, joka Hailuodon-lennoilla sattui: "Starttasin kerran. Ei jaksanut. Yritin uudestaan; nyt on lastin kanssa päästävä ilmaan. Kone nousi, mutta moottorin kierrokset heikkenivät ja putosin mereen." Kone täyttyi vedellä ja Sallangon oli sukellettava ikkunan kautta hyiseen Pöllänlahteen - oli toukokuun alku. Kermat menetettiin, mutta kone saatiin viiden traktorin  voimin ylös ja sen runko korjattiin vielä lentokelpoiseksi. (Sallanko lensi 1952-55)

Toiminta loppui, kun lauttayhteys avattiin vuonna 1968. Nykyään Hailuotoon pääsee joulu- ja juhannuspäiviä lukuunottamatta päivittäin "lääninhallituksen" ostoliikenteellä, jota operoi Koskilinjat linjanumerolla 66 käyttäen ilmeisesti lähinnä A. Mörön viimeisessä värissä olevia busseja.

----------

